# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Thủ tục làm visa du lịch brazil .

## tourtravelcanal

Các thủ tục giấy tờ cần thiết làm visa đi brazil:
- Hộ chiếu còn hạn > 200 ngày
.- Đặt phòng khạch sạn
- Lịch trình tour.
- Vé máy bay.
- Giấy mời phía của công ty du lịch phía Braxin khi bạn muốn làm visa đi brazil
.- 02 ảnh nền trắng khổ 4*6 cm.
- Thông tin cá nhân.
- Sao kê tài khoản 06 tháng liên tục gần nhất.
Chi phí dịch vụ làm visa di brazil :
- Phí dịch vụ: 150 USD.
- THời gian làm 03 tuần.
Mọi chi tiết quý khách hàng có thể liên hệ tới Công Ty TNHH Thương Mại Và Du Lịch GREENCANAL (GREENCANAL TRAVEL LIMITED CO)
.Địa chỉ : số 1 ngõ 429 Kim Mã, Phường Ngọc Khánh, Quận Ba Đình, TP Hà Nội.Email: greencanal@gmail.com/ greencanaltour@gmail.com
Website: www.dulichthegioi247.com/ GREENCANAL TRAVEL Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos, Myanmar, Thailand tours - Home.
Số điện thoại tư vấn : 04.3724.5292 FAX : 04.3724.5291.
Số điện thoại nóng: : 01266200333 (Ms Tâm)/ 0904386229 (Mr Quyết)tag : visa trung quoc | visa đi brazil | điều kiện làm visa trung quoc | dat phong khach san | gia hạn visa trung quoc | visa trung quoc giá rẻ | hồ sơ làm visa trung quoc | vé máy bay | tour du lich...

----------


## canaltraveltour

oa giá rẻ bất ngờ thế ! làm _visa đi brazil_ mà rẻ thế ak bạn.

----------


## thanhvannt90

oh sao visa đi brazil đắt hơn các loại visa khác ak

----------


## thuvannt91

Hình như phí dịch vụ làm _visa đi brazil_ hơi max, làm nhiều được giảm giá hem.

----------


## canaltraveltour

Bạn ơi mình muốn đi cuba Công tác nhưng mà không có giấy mời. 
Bên bạn có làm giấy mời để làm *visa đi cuba* không!

----------


## mysunshine

Làm visa đi brazil giá rẻ:
Thủ tục hồ sơ gồm : 
- Hộ chiếu còn hạn 
- 02 ảnh 4x6 nền phông trắng
- tờ khai.
Mọi chi tiết quý khách hàng có thể liên hệ tới Công Ty TNHH Thương Mại Và Du Lịch GREENCANAL (GREENCANAL TRAVEL LIMITED CO)
.Địa chỉ : số 1 ngõ 429 Kim Mã, Phường Ngọc Khánh, Quận Ba Đình, TP Hà Nội.Email: greencanal@gmail.com/ greencanaltour@gmail.com
Số điện thoại tư vấn : 04.3724.5292  FAX : 04.3724.5291.
Số điện thoại nóng: : 01266200333 (Ms Tâm)/ 0904386229 (Mr Quyết)tag

----------

